

Ask HN: Recommend Open Source Software/SAAS for an online t-shirt store. - anujkk

I want to set up an online t-shirt store. Basically, I want to sell t-shirts online to a niche segment(fixed designs) in only India(but may expand world wide if it works). I would need a shopping cart + online payment + order status inquiry system. I want the site to be simple and minimalist.&#60;p&#62;Should I develop a custom web application or this can be done through some open source software/SAAS?&#60;p&#62;Recommend which open source applications I can use for this purpose.
======
freddy
Have you looked at: <http://www.shopify.com/>

